# Coffee Bean Shop Ltd - Is there a problem?



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

I ordered their 14day promotional pack (as usual) on Sunday 26th Feb and I received a shipping email on the Monday. But the beans have not arrived. I have sent an email asking if there is a problem but no response.

Anyone order recently?


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Did you use their old website or the new one?


----------



## brun (Dec 26, 2011)

hate it when online companies dont reply to emails


----------



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

Give them a call. It can probably be sorted out very quickly. I had this problem over Christmas a couple of years ago, the stuff had been sent but still hasn't arrived.


----------



## maarten_booij (Jan 28, 2011)

Hmm, that's strange indeed. I ordered from them 2 weeks ago, and got my package very quick. So it seems it is a single hick-up rather than a constant problem.


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

maarten_booij said:


> Hmm, that's strange indeed. I ordered from them 2 weeks ago, and got my package very quick. So it seems it is a single hick-up rather than a constant problem.


Same here, got to Spain in 3 days from ordering. Have you been charged? If you haven't, there may be a problem with the ordering database.


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

I would agree about single instance problem. Ive never had probs with them before.

They have just put their new site in place so there is always a tendancy to have a few problems at the start.

Give them a call. I'm sure they'd be more than helpful. Definitely check if the money has been taken first though


----------



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

Just to clarify, in my case it probably got lost in the Christmas post. A phone call to them had another batch sent out to replace the lost one. They did say thet intended to start using recorded mail for that very reason.


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

Did you sort the problem out?


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Problem sorted thanks. Bizarrely my original email was to their coffeebeanshopltd domain, but an email to [email protected] got a response.


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

Whenever there is a new webpage and change of addresses, there are often teething problems. Good that you sorted it out though!


----------



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

I didn't know this shop before and thanks to this post I have decided to try their Everyday espresso blend. Deliver was the day after I placed the order, with beans roasted on the day I ordered them. Very pleased with the coffee so far. Even during dialling every cup has been delicious.


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

Wando64 said:


> I didn't know this shop before and thanks to this post I have decided to try their Everyday espresso blend. Deliver was the day after I placed the order, with beans roasted on the day I ordered them. Very pleased with the coffee so far. Even during dialling every cup has been delicious.


I don't like most espresso blends but their everyday espresso is delicious!


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

xiuxiuejar said:


> I don't like most espresso blends but their everyday espresso is delicious!


Try the Yirgacheffe from them.... lovely!!


----------



## Edwin (Feb 20, 2011)

Yirgacheffe arrived yesterday, the day after ordering. Will give it a try at the weekend....


----------

